# Bollworm



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Soon to be a new addition to the U.S.?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/is-corn-earworms-evil-cousin-coming-to-visit-NAA-alison-rice/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a couple of fruity friends that think Obama should pass another executive order that all food should have to be grown organically, maybe this worm would put an end to that happy crap?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh well, not going to need near as much corn anyway with the way AI is spreading thru the poultry industry.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Joe, Were you able to get your last birds raised to market? Are you in a hold position now?

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No problems in Indiana, yet. Yes, I am selling mine this Thursday and Friday night. We think we are in the clear until migratory birds go south this winter.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

My gut feeling tells me there's some migratory workers involved in the spread of that AI.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like it's been confirmed in Indiana today. A different strain. H5N8, found so far in California and Oregon. The midwest strain is H5N2. This Indiana bird was a backyard bird.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/usda-confirms-bird-flu-in-indiana-backyard-flock/ar-BBjCwlf


----------

